# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Σταθερή & Κινητή Τηλεφωνία > Isdn - Pstn >  NETMOD: Πρόβλημα σύνδεσης στον Internet από Linux

## Z3RatuL

Λοιπόν παιδιά...

Εχω το Νέτμοντ συνδεδεμένο στον υπολογιστή μου στην COM1. Δυστυχώς  είναι το παλιό Νέτμοντ κι όχι το usb, οπότε το συνδέω με σειριακό καλώδιο. Το πρόβλημα μου είναι πως ενώ ακολουθώ πιστά τις οδηγίες δημιουργίας σύνδεσης μέσω του kppp από τον παροχέα ίντερνετ (στην προκειμένη περίπτωση της OTEnet), όταν μπαίνει μέσα, δεν κατεβάζει καμία σελίδα από το ίντερνετ! Πατάω το κουμπί details της σύνδεσης και εκεί μου λέει δυο IP, η πρώτη είναι η Local IP και η δεύτερη Remote IP. Κάνωντας ένα απλό ping και στις δύο, υπάρχει κανονική ανταπόκριση! Άρα εφόσον ανταποκρίνεται η Remote IP φυσιολογικά θα έπρεπε να κατεβάζω σελίδες κανονικά, αλλά τίποτα. Έστειλα μήνυμα στο NEXT2U (υπηρεσία εξυπηρέτησης πελατών της OTEnet), αλλά με έγραψαν κανονικά!!!

Οι επιλογές DNS που πρέπει να είναι στις ρυθμίσεις του λογαριασμού από την OTEnet είναι οι εξής (σύμφωνα πάντα με τον οδηγό τους):

domain: *otenet.gr*
πρωτεύων dns: *195.170.0.2*
δευτερεύων dns: *195.170.2.1*
και κλικαρισμένο το checkbox που λέει *disable existing dns servers during connection.*

Τα έχω κάνει όλα αυτά αλλά τίποτα! Πλιζ αν ξέρει κανείς, να με βοηθήσει.

Ευχαριστω!

----------

